# How about file attributes



## cadlh (Oct 28, 2005)

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to mark a program "read only". If you try to delete a "read only" program the TIVO system should at least ask for an additional confirmation before deleting. I know that I have deleted programs that I meant to keep. An undelete feature would be nice, but attributes would offer another level of protection.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Undelete feature or Recently Deleted Folder is in the newest software which I figure you will receive within a few weeks or sooner.


----------

